# awesome look to my 45g tank



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

check this out, now it has 2 firemouths and a pictus cat, but im putting my compressus in there soon.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats great man!!

it would look better with a shoal of baby cichla but sh*t.. im not complaining


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

all the plants rest on a mound of sand that i created, i love the look. ill get better shots up later


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice tank!


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice setup


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice tank


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice. I really like the slate. Just wondering...why did you include that one copper colored piece of slate. I think it would look cleaner without it. Either way, good times.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great setup!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

As nice of a tank you have, perhaps you should PayPal ME couple of bucks.







Your Aquabid bid for crayfish is still ongoing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks very clean. Good job


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks great, but is there enough space for the fish to swim?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

shaft said:


> Nice. I really like the slate. Just wondering...why did you include that one copper colored piece of slate. I think it would look cleaner without it. Either way, good times.


 thats a piece of red slate i got from the lfs, the rest is called chilton shims i got for $.12 a lb at a rock warehouse place. if youre talking about the other copperish lookin rock, thats just some kinda of algae or crap on it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i looks great man, i cant wait to get myself some slate


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bro, I hate to be a downer but you should take those out and round the corners and edges a bit with a file. Ps crash into decorations constantly and those sharp edges could really do some damage


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

That is a nice tank! Wow!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks pretty cool. I would maybe scale back on the rock but it looks great.

Hope they're all secure. . .


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Bro, I hate to be a downer but you should take those out and round the corners and edges a bit with a file. Ps crash into decorations constantly and those sharp edges could really do some damage


 Just don't put p's in there!









Beware of the firemouths rearranging the plants! It looks very cool!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very cool setup...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Sweet, i really like the look of that tank. I think it'll look better when the rocks get algae on then and start looking "dirty".

Just hope they are all fixed securly. if one was to slip you would have a very wet carpet!!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice setup dude!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i like it.
dixon


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that would look really good with a shoal of cardinal tetras in there.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

uuh, my compressus is not skittish at all, so settle down. he wont budge if you knocked on the glass, he chases my finger. he wont hurt himself.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Thats some nice Rock work.


----------

